# Knit Owl Hats and Knit Owls



## MaryE.

Knit Owl Hats
Free: 
http://www.premieryarns.com/patterns/166.pdf
http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/wise-old-owl-hats/
http://knitculture.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/wiseoldowladultversion.pdf
http://www.bonniejdesign.com/FreePatterns/OwlHAt.pdf
Owl Hat by Amy Gillespie, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-hat-3

For pay:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/70977900/hoos-that-baby-owl-hat-knitting-pattern
http://www.etsy.com/listing/77989948/knitting-pattern-owl-earflap-hat-for
Ravelry: Knit Sleepy Owl hat by Olesya Pronyaeva, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-sleepy-owl-hat
Hoot Hat by Susan B. Anderson, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hoot-hat
Owls & Tigers & Zebras, Oh My! by Katy Wight, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owls--tigers--zebras-oh-my

Knit Owls
Free
http://egreteffects.blogspot.com/2009/02/asma-owl.html

For pay
Oliver Who - Knit Owl Amigurumi Pattern by Amy Gaines, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oliver-who---knit-owl-amigurumi-pattern
http://www.knitwhits.com/online_store/for_the_home/bramble.php
http://www.folksy.com/items/1269745


----------



## Dreamweaver

Oh my goodness, and I was just asking about an owl hat. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you...


----------



## bsaito

Now, Mary, you should be looking for Jayhawks! Thanks for the links. The recent postings have made me eager to make one for my little niece.


----------



## MaryE.

bsaito said:


> Now, Mary, you should be looking for Jayhawks! Thanks for the links. The recent postings have made me eager to make one for my little niece.


A Jayhawk is a great idea. A hat would be fantastic! Jayhawks of the world, unite, we need a hawk hat!


----------



## maryrose

hi, thank you for sharing some links.


----------



## Windbeam

Thanks for all the links.


----------



## LEE1313

Thanks for all the links.
Aninal hats are here to stay....I think.
Linda


----------



## chrisboldo

I adore owls. Thanks for sharing those links, very sweet of you.

Chrisboldo
Cntrl TX


----------



## btibbs70

Ooooh, thank you for the links. My son loooovvvves owls.


----------



## Muddyann

Thank you for the free pattern links. I wanted to make some fish hats and some owl hats for the clothing bank at our church and yet, I can't really afford to buy the patterns, so I didn't figure I would be able to make them. There will be some happy little tykes walking around with warm cute heads thanks to you.


----------



## rhbarry

thanks for the links...


----------



## MaryE.

Muddyann said:


> Thank you for the free pattern links. I wanted to make some fish hats and some owl hats for the clothing bank at our church and yet, I can't really afford to buy the patterns, so I didn't figure I would be able to make them. There will be some happy little tykes walking around with warm cute heads thanks to you.


Glad you like the owls. Ravelry lists a lot of animal pattern hats, many free. Check Ravelry for others and try just plain old Googling for them. You will need a free account for Ravelry. There are some adorable hat patterns on Ravelry. Charity sites have many cute kids hat patterns. If you like dinosaurs, Ravelry has them, along with penguin and bear hats. There are also some adorable fruit and vegetable hats. Lion Brand has a Chicken Little, a bear hat and an apple with worms hat. Bernat has a bear hat. Lion Brand and Bernat also require free accounts to download their free patterns. 
I just Googled for a Christmas Tree hat pattern and this is the link: http://www.p2designs.com/pdfs/HatTreeElfSox.pdf
Here's a Just Ducky hat: http://www.p2designs.com/pdfs/JustDuckyHat.pdf
This is the site where the patterns for the Christmas Tree anhd Just Ducky are listed, along with many other free patterns for children and babies: http://www.p2designs.com/Links-CharityPatterns.htm
Check the list of charity sites becausee most of them have links to more free patterns: http://www.p2designs.com/links/CharityList.html


----------



## kriskrafter

Anybody know of other animals that can be made by using cables (like the owls)???


----------



## Kooka

Thanks for these ideas, from someone who gives a hoot!


----------



## ayates

For those KU fans.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ku---ku-kansas-bird-hat

Haven't made yet but I'm going to get the pattern and make some for xmas!

They also have a version for the World Champs St Louis Cards!

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/sebiscuit/ku---ku-kansas-bird-hat-2


----------



## MaryE.

Woo, woo, wonderful!!!! Thanks so much for the Jayhawk link! I MUST do at least 1 before Christmas or I'll be in trougble.


ayates said:


> For those KU fans.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ku---ku-kansas-bird-hat
> Haven't made yet but I'm going to get the pattern and make some for xmas!
> They also have a version for the World Champs St Louis Cards!
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/sebiscuit/ku---ku-kansas-bird-hat-2


----------



## peggy1212

thanks for the website. they are very cute


----------



## peggy1212

Thanks for the website. I printed put 2 patterns yesterday. Am working on 1 of them right now. Peggy


----------

